# Buenas tardes/Buenas noches



## valy822

Grazie mille Giulia (benvenuta) e Sabri...chissà che non venga a trovarvi più spesso da queste parti!:-D

ps. Sabri, una mia amica ha scritto _buenas tardes_ su Msn e quando le ho chiesto cosa significava lei mi ha risposto _buona sera_...si è confusa??



> Ps= Per essere la prima volta, va veramente bene!


Dici? Sono contenta....le poche cose che so le ho imparate sentendole al liceo dalle mie amiche che studiavano lo spagnolo.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

La tua amica non si è confusa, il problema con la tarde/sera è che in spagnolo non esiste esattamente una parola per dire sera... c'è la tarde che è il tempo tra l'ora di pranzo e la notte... se proprio vuoi specificare che è pomeriggio tardi/sera, puoi dire tarde-noche. 
In compenso in spagnolo esiste la "madrugada" che è la tarda notte, tipo le 3, fino a prima della mattina...
Concordo con Sabrina! Ottima prima volta!


----------



## sabrinita85

valy822 said:


> Grazie mille Giulia (benvenuta) e Sabri...chissà che non venga a trovarvi più spesso da queste parti!:-D
> 
> ps. Sabri, una mia amica ha scritto _buenas tardes_ su Msn e quando le ho chiesto cosa significava lei mi ha risposto _buona sera_...si è confusa??


_*Buenas tardes *_sarebbe _buon pomeriggio_ e _buona sera_, ma si usa fino alle prime ore della sera (tipo fino alle 20/21), non a notte inoltrata (come alle 23 e qualcosa ).

Scusami Giulia, ci siamo incrociate!


----------



## valy822

Gracias chicas..ahora entendido!


----------



## irene.acler

valy822 said:


> Gracias chicas..ahora he entendido/entiendo!


----------



## valy822

Muchas gracias Irene!


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué, Valy!!


----------



## Maelstrøm

Hola chicas! 

Quisiera agregar que además varía la forma en que se nombra según el país.



Giulia da Urbino said:


> La tua amica non si è confusa, il problema con la tarde/sera è che in spagnolo non esiste esattamente una parola per dire sera... c'è la tarde che è il tempo tra l'ora di pranzo e la notte... se proprio vuoi specificare che è pomeriggio tardi/sera, puoi dire tarde-noche.
> In compenso in spagnolo esiste la "madrugada" che è la tarda notte, tipo le 3, fino a prima della mattina...
> Concordo con Sabrina! Ottima prima volta!


 
Aquí en Argentina a la tarde-noche, la llamamos tardecita (y no porque  sea una tarde pequeña  )


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Maelstrom, muy interesante!!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

En España se hace uso de la siguiente forma
Buenos dias, hasta las 12 mas o menos
Despues de la 1, buenas tardes
Cuando se ha puesto el sol, buenas noches
In italiano e uguale ma a noi ci manca, ... buon pomeriggio
Vero?


----------



## Maelstrøm

Creo que sería importante remarcar la diferencia entre los "nombres de las partes del día" y los respectivos saludos, porque en realidad no son más que tres.

Desde Amanecer/Alba, mañana y hasta el mediodía se dice Buenos días.
Después del mediodía, tarde y tardecita/tarde-noche (como hasta las 19 o 20 hs, dependiendo también de si anocheció o no según la epoca del año puede variar...diagamos que podríamos tomarlo como hasta que cae el sol (atarceder)) es Buenas tardes.
Y luego de la tarde noche pasando por la medianoche y la madrugada (después de la medianoche y hasta el amanecer) se dice Buenas Noches.

Buenas noches también se usa cuando uno saluda al irse a dormir.

Espero les haya sido útil!


----------



## irene.acler

Muy útil, de verdad!!
Jose, sí en italiano es más o menos como dices tú. Pero en italiano yo no creo que se utiliza mucho "buon pomeriggio", por lo menos donde vivo yo (no sé en otras partes de Italia). 
Por la tarde (y no solo!!) yo suelo saludar con "salve" si me dirigo a alguien que non conozco muy bien, o a una persona mayor.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Maelstrom, quizas se debiera puntualizar que en España el decir buenas noches cuando vas a acostarte es como decir, que duermas bien pues en realidad es de noche.
Atencion a quien sepa frances pues al igual que en italiano Buona Notte y Bonne Nuit pues no tienen el mismo significado que en castellano.


----------



## Maelstrøm

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Maelstrom, quizas se debiera puntualizar que en España el decir buenas noches cuando vas a acostarte es como decir, que duermas bien pues en realidad es de noche.
> Atencion a quien sepa frances pues al igual que en italiano Buona Notte y Bonne Nuit pues no tienen el mismo significado que en castellano.


 
Gracias José!!! También en Argentina al decir Buenas Noches al acostarse se recepciona como ¡Hasta Mañana!, ¡Qué descanses!, ¡Qué duermas bien! etc...


----------



## femmejolie

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Maelstrom, quizás se debiera puntualizar que en España el decir buenas noches cuando vas a acostarte es como decir(,) que duermas bien, pues, en realidad, es de noche.
> Atención a quien sepa francés, _*pues*_, al igual que en italiano, Buona Notte y Bonne Nuit _*pues*_ no tienen el mismo significado que en castellano.


 
Non ci sto (no estoy de acuerdo). En España se dice "buenas noches", tanto al irte a la cama como cuando ves a una persona por la calle o en una fiesta a las 9 o a las 10 de la noche, y no significa que te vayas a ir a la cama.
Buona sera = Buenas noches
Buona notte= Buenas noches
En España el decir buenas noches cuando te vas a dormir es una forma de despedida, no significa ni que duermas bien, ni que sueñes con los angelitos, ni dulces sueños (sogni d'oro)
En italiano "sogni d'oro" non è lo stesso di "Buona notte".


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ok femmejolie, es lo que queria dejar claro. Gracias por reafirmar mi definicion, y con respecto a tus correcciones, gracias para aquellos que no sean nativos, ... pero es que no tengo tildes!!!

Ciao e grazie, ... io vorrei per tutti, ... sogni d'oro!!


----------



## irene.acler

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> ... io vorrei per tutti, ... sogni d'oro!!



Gracias , a ti también!! Y que un día puedas tener tildes!


----------



## indigoio

Maelstrøm said:


> Desde Amanecer/Alba, mañana y hasta el mediodía se dice Buenos días.
> Después del mediodía, tarde y tardecita/tarde-noche (como hasta las 19 o 20 hs, dependiendo también de si anocheció o no según la epoca del año puede variar...diagamos que podríamos tomarlo como hasta que cae el sol (atarceder)) es Buenas tardes.
> Y luego de la tarde noche pasando por la medianoche y la madrugada (después de la medianoche y hasta el amanecer) se dice Buenas Noches.
> 
> Buenas noches también se usa cuando uno saluda al irse a dormir.


Lo mismísimo es aquí en México.



irene.acler said:


> si me dirijo a alguien .


Una correccioncita, Irene 

Buona sera!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias Indigoio, siempre me equivoco con esos verbos que cambian _g_ por _j_, uff!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Muy útil, de verdad!!
> José, sí, en italiano es más o menos como dices tú. Pero en italiano yo no creo que se utilizace /creo que no se utiliza mucho "buon pomeriggio", por lo menos donde vivo yo (no sé en otras partes de Italia).
> Por la tarde (y no solo!!) yo suelo saludar con "salve" si me dirijo a alguien que non conozco muy bien, o a una persona mayor.


 2 piccole sviste. Dirigir (dirijO,dirijA) Gli stessi 2 errori , Irene.
Espero que no te importe. 

*Buenos* *días->* 9-13 o 14 horas (no hay regla fija, a las 14 horas algunos dicen "buenos días" y otros dicen " buenas tardes").
*Buenas tardes->*14-20 horas más o menos ( en invierno, cuando anochece a las 20 horas se dice "buenas noches", aunque algunos pueden seguir diciendo "buenas tardes", y, en verano, a las 21 horas se puede decir todavía "buenas tardes"). No hay límites temporales preestablecidos, 
depende de cada uno.
*Buenas noches->* (buona sera/notte, como sus equivalentes en francés)->De 21 h. hasta las 5,6 o 7 horas de la mañana, dependiendo de la claridad del alba.


No tenemos acentos, pero comas, sí.  
El "buenas noches" comprende tanto el "buona sera" como el "buona notte"(quando vai a letto) y sus equivalentes en francés .
A proposito, "Buona notte!" e il suo equivalente in francese sì hanno lo stesso significato che in spagnolo.

Buona sera a tutti! (non è ancora Buona notte)


----------



## gianelpibe

sabrinita85 said:


> La tua frase la tradurrei così:
> *Me encantan / me gustan los escotes profundos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Ps= Per essere la prima volta, va veramente bene!





valy822 said:


> Buenas tardes a todo el mundo!
> No se muchas palabras en espanol pero me gustarìa saber como se dice:
> _Adoro le scollature profonde_ ( di un abito, di una maglietta...)
> Gracias.
> In particolare sono interessata alla parola _scollatura_.
> 
> 
> ps.Vi prego correggete tutti i miei errori... è la prima volta nella mia vita che scrivo una frase in spagnolo...e la cosa peggiore è che non l'ho mai studiato!!




Valy!!  Buenas tardes es correcto, si escribiste el mensaje en la tarde; es decir pasando el mediodía y antes del anochecer.


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> 2 piccole sviste. Dirigir (dirijO,dirijA) Gli stessi 2 errori , Irene.
> Espero que no te importe.



Uhm, gracias femmejolie! Siempre me equivoco con ese verbo..uff


----------



## Neuromante

Un altro discorso è capire se "Mediodía" corrisponde alle dodici o alle due di pommeriggio.


----------

